# Viper 160xv remote start



## racersk66 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a viper 160xv and using a python remote i lost the remote and got a new one..how do i program it?
Help would be great thanks
Justin


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Race,
And Welcome to the forum!
Here's a link to the manual
http://www.viper.com/Support/Guides/Default.aspx


----------

